# Split ac units



## Booboo (Jun 29, 2013)

On a mitsubishi mr slim unit what kind of wire goes between the outdoor & the indoor unit.


----------



## ryankables (Jul 5, 2013)

If it is a mini split system then usually there is 4 high voltage wires running from each of the heads inside, if there is more than one, to the condenser outside


----------

